# Any need for International Driving License?



## Rory M (8 mo ago)

I looked through lots of posts, and clearly there's no way around it: you need to go through the process and get a Spanish DL. I also watched a very informative video on YouTube by A Couple of Nomads 
Based on this, is there any value in getting an International Driving License?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rory M said:


> I looked through lots of posts, and clearly there's no way around it: you need to go through the process and get a Spanish DL. I also watched a very informative video on YouTube by A Couple of Nomads
> Based on this, is there any value in getting an International Driving License?


To be pedantic, there is no such thing as an International Driving Licence . There is, however, an International Driving Permit. This is simply a translation of your existing licence. For it to be valid, it must support an existing, and valid, driving licence.

I believe that those with a US Driving Licence must have one.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Rory M said:


> I looked through lots of posts, and clearly there's no way around it: you need to go through the process and get a Spanish DL. I also watched a very informative video on YouTube by A Couple of Nomads
> Based on this, is there any value in getting an International Driving License?



Here you go the info from the Uk gov.





Driving abroad


Check if you need an international driving permit (IDP) to drive abroad on holiday and how to exchange your licence if you move abroad - including driving in the EU after Brexit.




www.gov.uk





The IDP has a photo of you and details the countries the Uk licence will be accepted in WITH the IDP.
The link above says that you don't need one for Spain if you are a tourist.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Here you go the info from the Uk gov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP is from the US...


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

We Americans need an International Driving Permit while driving in Spain with a US license in case of a police stop. Over the years I've noticed the rental car companies have insisted on it much more than in the past when they'd just shrug if you didn't have one and hoped you didn't have to deal with the police. That's changed. I plan to have one until I get the Spanish license. It's cheap and easy enough to get at AAA.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Brits with old paper licences need an IDP. as it does not bear a photo.


----------



## effendi (2 mo ago)

I was in France and Germany recently from the USA. I look at my Texas issued driving licence and although it is accepted in both I went along to the local American Automobile Association office nearby, gave them a passport photo and $20 in exchange for an international licence.

It doesn't hurt, and not every Euro-cop speaks/reads/writes english, so I have no doubt it would have been useful if needed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

effendi said:


> I was in France and Germany recently from the USA. I look at my Texas issued driving licence and although it is accepted in both I went along to the local American Automobile Association office nearby, gave them a passport photo and $20 in exchange for an international licence.
> 
> It doesn't hurt, and not every Euro-cop speaks/reads/writes english, so I have no doubt it would have been useful if needed.


It's a permit not a licence - quite different (but pedantic)


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not even that, it's merely a multilingual translation and of itself 'permits' nothing.whatsoever.


----------



## effendi (2 mo ago)

snikpoh said:


> It's a permit not a licence - quite different (but pedantic)


Pedantic indeed.




MataMata said:


> It's not even that, it's merely a multilingual translation and of itself 'permits' nothing.whatsoever.


Quite correct. It is effectively an acceptable multi-lingual document issued by an internationally acceptable driver agency/association/club to facilitate driving in some other countries.

I was a UK police officer for a few years. If I was presented with an international licence/permit I would also want to see the officialy issued licence from the drivers country. Likewise when I was in the military serving in Germany we had a locally valid (NATO acceptable) driving permit, but were also expected to have out UK licence available for inspection if needed.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Seldom has such a potentially important document been so poorly and misleadingly titled, the level of ignorance amongst the general public - on many topics - doesn't help, Brexit being the prime example!

How many for instance believed that the paper counterpart which used to accompany the UK photocard driving licence was, in and of itself, a licence to drive - or that not having a valid MOT (or ITV) rendered a cars insurance null and void?


----------



## effendi (2 mo ago)

MataMata said:


> Seldom has such a potentially important document been so poorly and misleadingly titled, the level of ignorance amongst the general public - on many topics - doesn't help, Brexit being the prime example!
> 
> How many for instance believed that the paper counterpart which used to accompany the UK photocard driving licence was, in and of itself, a licence to drive - or that not having a valid MOT (or ITV) rendered a cars insurance null and void?


Not that I ever reported anyone for failing to have a valid MoT, but if I had it would have been just for that. If I was being a **** I might have checked with the insurer (some traffic coppers do regularly) to see if they were covered whilst not having an MoT, even though most do cover nowadays as far as far as I am aware. It is ultimately down to the 'mood' of the insurance company at the end of the day as they always have a get out clause to avoid payments........especially here in the USA.

I was though present when a colleague stopped to check on a car, up on axle stands, being worked on, outside a house, on the road. That one didn't have an MoT, vehicle excise licence, or insurance, so he was reported. "But I i'nt driving it". Doesn't matter, its parked on a public road.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Seldom has such a potentially important document been so poorly and misleadingly titled, the level of ignorance amongst the general public - on many topics - doesn't help, Brexit being the prime example!
> 
> How many for instance believed that the paper counterpart which used to accompany the UK photocard driving licence was, in and of itself, a licence to drive - or that not having a valid MOT (or ITV) rendered a cars insurance null and void?


The part about no MOT or ITV nullifying insurance is actually not correct.
If you drive or place the car on the road, then yes if anything happens you will be liable.
But in the Uk as long as the car is on SORN and its garaged then you don't need an MOT as it will still be covered. I had a classic I was rebuilding and it wasn't drivable so no way to get an MOT it was tax exempt (but you still have to SORN it). the insurance company still covered it fully comp (although they were aware of it not being drivable) but ut was covered for full value while in the garage and was covered when I drove to MOT three years later..
And my classic here in Spain has to have an ITV every six months, but i can inform Traffico and not bother with an ITV as long as it stays in the underground parking and its still covered fully comp by Zurich Insurance.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you may have misread me, I was not saying that no MOT/ITV = no insurance because it absolutely does not.
Failing to have a valid test is a fixed penalty non endorsable offence so a fine but no points.

Were it otherwise then every single driver caught without a valid test certificate would automatically also be prosecuted for no insurance which of course they are are not.

Insurance companies can only use no test as a reason to deny an own damage claim (3rd parties are always covered) if the vehicle was actually unroadworthy in some way _*and critically*_ *they can prove* that the defect either caused or significantly contributed to whatever happened.


----------

